# My Chili rose



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

This is Fangharad my c







hili rose.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww, FANGY!!!

Cute!!


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice looker you have there love them as a owner myself of a female Chili and a tailless whip scorpion.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh god your start fade on about a spider now. its lovely


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Jen 1302

My chile is off her food at the moment and sulking in her flowerpot, hasnt been out in days apart from once to get a drink.She was drinking for about 5 minutes or so. I'm going to try her with food again today but I expect she'll just kill it and dump it at the end of her tank again. She's fascinating to watch though WHEN she comes out LOL.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I went and bought an artificial stem of leaves yesterday and cut off the leaves and made a small plant for my chile rose. Now I have to get her a bigger tank LOL. It cost me £1-99 and I can make 6 plants out of it easily, much cheaper than buying ready made ones in the shops ( if you can find any that size). Here's a pic of it.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice set up Mum


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Leanne


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

My Chilli does that sometimes by killing the crickets and dropping it in corner majority of the time.

Sometimes she'll go back for it and other times she doesn't which is when i remove killed/eaten/uneaten within 24hrs.

She stalks her food.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine has started eating again. I'm giving her slightly smaller crickets rather than the really big ones.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine will eat about 4-6 black crickets some times she doesn't i tried her with silk worms which she didn't like i was told to try super worms or wax worms.

As she's picky with her food as for the sil worms i bought she had two and that was it so ended up with a load of them could say they were pets lol now moths.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice one think Anstice is sulking herself disapearing in her cave for days.

Except to eat and that was only 2 black crickets.

Strop on cause tomorrow she ain't the baby anymore lol she's worse than my teenage daughter, as i'm getting a sling a curly hair body length 6mm.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I was going to get a curly hair but ended up with a Mexican Red Rump instead. He's always digging. Every morning his home looks different. My chili is off her food again. She did'nt eat on Monday so I'm leaving her until next Monday and will try again. How is y our little curly hair Jen?


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

He/She has done tunnel yesterday and still not eaten since i got it yesterday possible molt as it's got a gray spot.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Could be its just getting used to its new home. My GBB has only eaten once since I got it onn 13th Feb. It came from the same batch as both of my daughters GBBs' and theirs have both moulted so maybe mine will soon too. As for Fangharad, the chile rose, she is hiding in her pot again and off her food again but she's fine.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

As for Curly hair sling still not eaten spot s black now not gray think a molt comeing up.

Anstice still not eaten yet give her another 24hrs and put a cricket in again.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Fangharad my chile is off her food again. She eats well for a couple of weeks then takes a break. Just as well at the moment, none of the crickets I have are big enough for her at the moment.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

At the mo my Chili Rose is going all around the top of the viv feeling for gaps in the lid, even caught her last night upside down on lid trying to push glass out and still at it.

So i'm on hold putting fresh flooring in for her


----------

